
Death by Pokémon GO: The Economic and Human Cost of Using Apps While Driving - pulisse
http://www.nber.org/papers/w24308
======
pulisse
tl;dr The study analyzes the economic costs of the increase in traffic
accidents ostensibly caused by Pokémon Go in one Indiana county, which they
conclude are "in the range of $5.2 to $25.5 million over the 148 days
following the introduction of the game. Extrapolating these estimates to
nation-wide levels yields a total ranging from $2.0 to $7.3 billion."

